# Can you seal a foam background with DRYLOK?



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if you can seal a Foam background not GS just insulation foam with DRYLOK. Then after that just paint it how you like it?


----------



## hoehnelli (Jan 12, 2013)

Do you mean the big sheets of pink or blue foam(xps)? I so yes. It is easy to tint and very easy to use. I have read on this board that it may contain some questionable chemicals. There are several vids on youtube of using this method. I used it in a uromastyx viv and it has been great but frogs are totally different .


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

I seen a YouTube video of a guy using underwater seemed ok. I wonder if it is safe?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, you can. I use the DRYLOK brand latex-based masonary waterproofer.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been reading up on this technique and plan to give it a try in the next few days. But.. I had the guy behind the paint counter tint it without thinking and I have no idea if the tint is non-toxic. Can anybody weigh in?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't have the paint man tint it, I just bought some Quickcrete (I think that's how its spelled) concrete tint and tinted it myself. That whole bottle though should last for like 50 vivs...it goes a long way.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is the quickcrete a grey tint. Can we add more to tint it darker? Or even add acrylic paint if I am reading right?


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea that's exactly what I picked up to further tint it, but now I need to know if my "pre-tinted" drylok is safe.. :/


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

The quickcrete comes in several colors. Many people use brown and charcoal and tint each coat slightly different to add depth through layering.


----------

